# Unisaw 34-450 for $300



## cranesgonewild (Jun 9, 2010)

*Unisaw 34-450 for $300*

Yup, you read that correctly.
I've been on a search for a while now trying to find a half decent table or cabinet saw. I've jumped back and forth from used on Kijiji to a new Ridgid 4512, back to used, then I was going to buy a new Grizzly G0690, right up until Monday. That's when I got the call.

My brother in law sent me a link Monday morning to a Rockwell/Delta Unisaw 34-450 on Kijiji that was posted late the night before. It was a really nice looking saw with no damage or no rust from what I could see. They replaced the 3 phase motor with a 1 phase/ 3hp motor and switch by Leeson. The only thing missing was the motor cover. No big deal, because they're asking $350. And they wrote, "It must go". Thinking that this is probably too good to be true, I emailed anyway and left my phone number for a quicker response, but not really expecting a response. But, late that night, they called….......she called. She told me the saw was still available. When I asked if it was her saw, or if she knew anything about the saw. She said it belonged to her uncle who just recently passed away. I kind of figured that she knew nothing about this saw, considering the price. They were only selling the saw because they had no use for it, and everything had to go.

So, I meet her the next day after work. I couldn't find anything wrong with the saw, except the missing motor cover. It looked like an early '70's model, but I will track that down with the serial number later. It still had the original miter gauge and saw guard which was a nice surprise. She also gave me a bunch of zero clearance inserts, the original insert, and 7 saw blades, including a brand new freud blade still in the plastic.

I didn't want to low ball her, because I knew that this was a good deal. So, I asked her how low would you go to take this saw off your hands (I probably would have paid $500 for this saw). She said to give her $300, and it's yours. DONE!

On the way home from work yesterday, I stopped into Busy Bee and bought a Shop Fox mobile base.

This was such a great find. 
The gentleman who owned the Unisaw really cared about this saw and took good care of it, and now it's my duty to carry that on.









The two marks under the switch are duct tape residue from the cardboard covering the motor opening.


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

cranesgonewild said:


> *Unisaw 34-450 for $300*
> 
> Yup, you read that correctly.
> I've been on a search for a while now trying to find a half decent table or cabinet saw. I've jumped back and forth from used on Kijiji to a new Ridgid 4512, back to used, then I was going to buy a new Grizzly G0690, right up until Monday. That's when I got the call.
> ...


What a great find, way to go…..


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

cranesgonewild said:


> *Unisaw 34-450 for $300*
> 
> Yup, you read that correctly.
> I've been on a search for a while now trying to find a half decent table or cabinet saw. I've jumped back and forth from used on Kijiji to a new Ridgid 4512, back to used, then I was going to buy a new Grizzly G0690, right up until Monday. That's when I got the call.
> ...


very nice! I'm not familiar with this saw. Is it a cabinet saw???
looks awesome though! Great find


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

cranesgonewild said:


> *Unisaw 34-450 for $300*
> 
> Yup, you read that correctly.
> I've been on a search for a while now trying to find a half decent table or cabinet saw. I've jumped back and forth from used on Kijiji to a new Ridgid 4512, back to used, then I was going to buy a new Grizzly G0690, right up until Monday. That's when I got the call.
> ...


ill be the first to say it … you suck!


----------



## cranesgonewild (Jun 9, 2010)

cranesgonewild said:


> *Unisaw 34-450 for $300*
> 
> Yup, you read that correctly.
> I've been on a search for a while now trying to find a half decent table or cabinet saw. I've jumped back and forth from used on Kijiji to a new Ridgid 4512, back to used, then I was going to buy a new Grizzly G0690, right up until Monday. That's when I got the call.
> ...


Thanks guys.
Hey chrisstef, I'll take that as a complement. 
Hey dak, it is a cabinet saw. Rockwell bought Delta in the mid 1940's and sold the Unisaw's in Canada under the Rockwell name. It's the same saw, just different name. Delta/Rockwell kept that same design for many decades, so replacement parts are easier to find if you had to.


----------



## WinterSun (Apr 3, 2011)

cranesgonewild said:


> *Unisaw 34-450 for $300*
> 
> Yup, you read that correctly.
> I've been on a search for a while now trying to find a half decent table or cabinet saw. I've jumped back and forth from used on Kijiji to a new Ridgid 4512, back to used, then I was going to buy a new Grizzly G0690, right up until Monday. That's when I got the call.
> ...


You most definitely suck! (and yes, that is a compliment!)


----------



## JamesP (Jan 20, 2008)

cranesgonewild said:


> *Unisaw 34-450 for $300*
> 
> Yup, you read that correctly.
> I've been on a search for a while now trying to find a half decent table or cabinet saw. I've jumped back and forth from used on Kijiji to a new Ridgid 4512, back to used, then I was going to buy a new Grizzly G0690, right up until Monday. That's when I got the call.
> ...


It looks like new. Time to pull out the Boeshield to make sure it stays that way!


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

cranesgonewild said:


> *Unisaw 34-450 for $300*
> 
> Yup, you read that correctly.
> I've been on a search for a while now trying to find a half decent table or cabinet saw. I've jumped back and forth from used on Kijiji to a new Ridgid 4512, back to used, then I was going to buy a new Grizzly G0690, right up until Monday. That's when I got the call.
> ...


Congrats, nice find, patients is a virtue
All it needs is a little TLC ,and you will form ,a differant type of bond, than you would with a new saw.
Take good care of her ,and she , won't cut your fingers off !!!! 
I like pictures


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

cranesgonewild said:


> *Unisaw 34-450 for $300*
> 
> Yup, you read that correctly.
> I've been on a search for a while now trying to find a half decent table or cabinet saw. I've jumped back and forth from used on Kijiji to a new Ridgid 4512, back to used, then I was going to buy a new Grizzly G0690, right up until Monday. That's when I got the call.
> ...


Great Deal. You're gonna love it. I bought mine over a year ago for about the same with the extension table and couldn't be happier with it. In fact I hung a router lift in the extension table and made it even more versatile. Good find!


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

cranesgonewild said:


> *Unisaw 34-450 for $300*
> 
> Yup, you read that correctly.
> I've been on a search for a while now trying to find a half decent table or cabinet saw. I've jumped back and forth from used on Kijiji to a new Ridgid 4512, back to used, then I was going to buy a new Grizzly G0690, right up until Monday. That's when I got the call.
> ...


How about new sled for your new saw,


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

cranesgonewild said:


> *Unisaw 34-450 for $300*
> 
> Yup, you read that correctly.
> I've been on a search for a while now trying to find a half decent table or cabinet saw. I've jumped back and forth from used on Kijiji to a new Ridgid 4512, back to used, then I was going to buy a new Grizzly G0690, right up until Monday. That's when I got the call.
> ...


Indeed a compliment from one jealous LJ .


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

cranesgonewild said:


> *Unisaw 34-450 for $300*
> 
> Yup, you read that correctly.
> I've been on a search for a while now trying to find a half decent table or cabinet saw. I've jumped back and forth from used on Kijiji to a new Ridgid 4512, back to used, then I was going to buy a new Grizzly G0690, right up until Monday. That's when I got the call.
> ...


cha-ching !!!
wow. great find


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

cranesgonewild said:


> *Unisaw 34-450 for $300*
> 
> Yup, you read that correctly.
> I've been on a search for a while now trying to find a half decent table or cabinet saw. I've jumped back and forth from used on Kijiji to a new Ridgid 4512, back to used, then I was going to buy a new Grizzly G0690, right up until Monday. That's when I got the call.
> ...


Boy, she is an absolute beauty. I'm so happy you found each other!


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

cranesgonewild said:


> *Unisaw 34-450 for $300*
> 
> Yup, you read that correctly.
> I've been on a search for a while now trying to find a half decent table or cabinet saw. I've jumped back and forth from used on Kijiji to a new Ridgid 4512, back to used, then I was going to buy a new Grizzly G0690, right up until Monday. That's when I got the call.
> ...


My first thought was as chrisstef said. 
(only 'cause I too am jealous.)


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

cranesgonewild said:


> *Unisaw 34-450 for $300*
> 
> Yup, you read that correctly.
> I've been on a search for a while now trying to find a half decent table or cabinet saw. I've jumped back and forth from used on Kijiji to a new Ridgid 4512, back to used, then I was going to buy a new Grizzly G0690, right up until Monday. That's when I got the call.
> ...


Congrats on the Unisaw, thats a great find.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

cranesgonewild said:


> *Unisaw 34-450 for $300*
> 
> Yup, you read that correctly.
> I've been on a search for a while now trying to find a half decent table or cabinet saw. I've jumped back and forth from used on Kijiji to a new Ridgid 4512, back to used, then I was going to buy a new Grizzly G0690, right up until Monday. That's when I got the call.
> ...


That's a really nice useful saw.It will be still here when I'm gone LOL have fun I just got a new used one myself so it's a real saw gloat week. Alistair


----------



## cranesgonewild (Jun 9, 2010)

cranesgonewild said:


> *Unisaw 34-450 for $300*
> 
> Yup, you read that correctly.
> I've been on a search for a while now trying to find a half decent table or cabinet saw. I've jumped back and forth from used on Kijiji to a new Ridgid 4512, back to used, then I was going to buy a new Grizzly G0690, right up until Monday. That's when I got the call.
> ...


Thanks again guys. 
I'm really excited about this saw. 
I was always envious of everyone else's saw. I had a Craftsman for the past four years. It was never precise. And I always hated those tabs in the miter slot. No aftermarket accessories would fit. 
You're right Bubinga, I need a sled now. I have a few ideas from my favorites that I like.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

cranesgonewild said:


> *Unisaw 34-450 for $300*
> 
> Yup, you read that correctly.
> I've been on a search for a while now trying to find a half decent table or cabinet saw. I've jumped back and forth from used on Kijiji to a new Ridgid 4512, back to used, then I was going to buy a new Grizzly G0690, right up until Monday. That's when I got the call.
> ...


I lived with a similar craftsman saw for a while. I scared the hell out of myself and went out and got a Delta X5 unisaw. You got a great deal and will be real happy with your saw.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

cranesgonewild said:


> *Unisaw 34-450 for $300*
> 
> Yup, you read that correctly.
> I've been on a search for a while now trying to find a half decent table or cabinet saw. I've jumped back and forth from used on Kijiji to a new Ridgid 4512, back to used, then I was going to buy a new Grizzly G0690, right up until Monday. That's when I got the call.
> ...


nice saw at a great price.


----------



## venicewoodworker (Mar 15, 2011)

cranesgonewild said:


> *Unisaw 34-450 for $300*
> 
> Yup, you read that correctly.
> I've been on a search for a while now trying to find a half decent table or cabinet saw. I've jumped back and forth from used on Kijiji to a new Ridgid 4512, back to used, then I was going to buy a new Grizzly G0690, right up until Monday. That's when I got the call.
> ...


Just picked up a 1941 model Unisaw last week at a garage sale for $150 but it needs work. Nice buy.


----------

